# possible nathan trade?



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I just got off espn insider and it said along with the usual santana talk that the brew crew is in heavy talks with the twins about a possible bill hall/nathan swap.

Personally i like it. I think and have said nathan is expendable because neshek is waiting in the wings. Hopefully rincon can replace neshek in the role he lost a yr and half ago


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I think both Santana and Nathan are gone and that is OK if they get good value.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll 2nd that!!!!


----------

